
Humble Book Bundle: Code Your Own Games - douche
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/code-your-own-games-book-bundle
======
chatwinra
Looks like a good varied bundle with lots of options for game development.

Just a note on the Unity book - it deals with 'UnityScript' and calls it
'Unity's Javascript', but just to call out that it's very much a language
specific to Unity, and for that reason most people use C# with Unity because
it's the standard C# implementation so can be used outside of Unity too.
[1][2]

1\.
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Unity3D/comments/3niwyu/what_progra...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Unity3D/comments/3niwyu/what_programming_language_should_i_use_for_unity/)

2\.
[http://wiki.unity3d.com/index.php/UnityScript_versus_JavaScr...](http://wiki.unity3d.com/index.php/UnityScript_versus_JavaScript)

~~~
Cpoll
Having never used UnityScript (C# is fantastic) but having seen snippets -
isn't it mostly syntactically equivalent to Typescript?

I imagine there might be some appeal to that, especially if your server is
running NodeJS.

------
duffn
A bit of a hodge-podge of books, but I always have a hard time turning down a
good book deal.

------
cableshaft
Saw some interesting books on there (especially Swift game dev, which I'm
starting to get back into), went ahead and got a copy. Thanks for posting it.

